

When Uninstalling a PC Game Erases the Entire Hard Drive (2013) - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2013/06/working-as-intended/

======
minimaxir
Disclosure: I had submitted this to HN over a year ago to no discussion;
however, new information obtained this weekend provides interesting context.

